# tail lights



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

does anyone know where i can get some totally clear tail lights for my 96 sentra or some se-l style ones?


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Isnt stuff like that illegal? I know in MD someone just wanted blue turn signal bulbs and they were rejected on a inspection.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Char said:


> Isnt stuff like that illegal? I know in MD someone just wanted blue turn signal bulbs and they were rejected on a inspection.



would the still be illegal if you used colored bulbs..... if there is such a thing..... just a thought


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

makaveli said:


> would the still be illegal if you used colored bulbs..... if there is such a thing..... just a thought


 The point was it changed the color and in doing so made it illegal... Then again Im in MD and they are pretty strict about such things, but Id asume NY would be just as bad. Haha and dont get me started on CA.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you can get the se-l ones from mossy performance, they are a vendor on here.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i thought i saw a set of se-l tails in the OEM for sale section. i think iron tom was selling them.


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

Char said:


> The point was it changed the color and in doing so made it illegal... Then again Im in MD and they are pretty strict about such things, but Id asume NY would be just as bad. Haha and dont get me started on CA.


its pretty much illeagle to have any of your lights any other color then red or orange (except hid's, buts thats different) because (at least in canada here) different colored lights are preset to different organizations ie, police(red), fire(green), dumptrucks/snowplows and sanders (blue)..so unless ur at a show i would just leave em be...u wreally want to colorful get soem of those hot led windshield things so everyone that u drive by wants to run u of the road lol...j/ks :loser:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

jenns240 said:


> i thought i saw a set of se-l tails in the OEM for sale section. i think iron tom was selling them.


Yes, yes he is! :cheers:


You have a PM jpap!


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

akoolguy said:


> its pretty much illeagle to have any of your lights any other color then red or orange (except hid's, buts thats different) because (at least in canada here) different colored lights are preset to different organizations ie, police(red), fire(green), dumptrucks/snowplows and sanders (blue)..so unless ur at a show i would just leave em be...u wreally want to colorful get soem of those hot led windshield things so everyone that u drive by wants to run u of the road lol...j/ks :loser:


 Same here for as far as I know.. Police are Red and Blue, stuff like tow trucks and so on are yellow, abulances are blue and white I think.. I forget.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

as far as i have seen the laws for some of the lights are must reflect amber or what ever the colour is but others are shine amber or what ever colour, this by my understanding would be shine can be bulbe replaced, reflect cannot be modified well techincally if you used mirrors you would be reflecting and that might be good enough. but look up the laws in your area specifically or call the cops and ask them what they the laws say


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

your taillights must be either red or amber in the rears and amber in the fronts.

the completly clear ones are illigal because they do not have a reflector on them.

Get the SE-L taillights from Irontom, he's a good dude, I've done buisness with him before.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> Get the SE-L taillights from Irontom, he's a good dude, I've done buisness with him before.


Thanks Brandon, I just sold my black trunk bar to JayL and got some more positive feedback from him. :thumbup:


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

*bulb colors*

On the rear of your car you can only have red and amber (and white but only for reverse)on the sides just amber and front only white and amber the head lights cant be a blue they have got to be of the white spectrum.


----------



## Tinus (Feb 1, 2005)

jpap2369 said:


> does anyone know where i can get some totally clear tail lights for my 96 sentra or some se-l style ones?


Try this link:
http://www.digitalautoz.com/nissaneuroclear.html

Hopefully it helps ya. Anyone an idea 4 NX clear taillights and blinkers?

Lotsa Groov'!

Tinus


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

kevtra97 said:


> On the rear of your car you can only have red and amber (and white but only for reverse)on the sides just amber and front only white and amber the head lights cant be a blue they have got to be of the white spectrum.


Hey I have some Altezza taillights that I purchased for my 96 Sentra GXE, I have no idea how to get them in, I removed the three screws that are on the sides but what else is holding them in. Thanks.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

5aprilc said:


> what else is holding them in. Thanks.


glue/silcone, give the bolts a good hammering.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> glue/silcone, give the bolts a good hammering.


dont hammer you wont be able to return to stock if you screw up the threads... pry it out gentally and once you have enough to get your finger tips on pull it out by hand


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

kevtra97 said:


> dont hammer you wont be able to return to stock if you screw up the threads... pry it out gentally and once you have enough to get your finger tips on pull it out by hand



The holes for the bolts are fairly larger then the bolts themselves. I had no problems. When I hammered on it, the light never did move, it just broke the silicone lose so I could pry it off.


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> The holes for the bolts are fairly larger then the bolts themselves. I had no problems. When I hammered on it, the light never did move, it just broke the silicone lose so I could pry it off.




I just pryed my stock lights out with a flathead, and they came out perfectly and didn't break a thing. That stock silicon is really on there watch out for the black sealant shat, it gets eveywhere but gooGone is good to get rid of it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jpap2369 said:


> That stock silicone is really on there watch out for the black sealant shat, it gets eveywhere but gooGone is good to get rid of it.


make sure to get some more when you put the new taillights on or water will get into your trunk.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> make sure to get some more when you put the new taillights on or water will get into your trunk.


ya i still need to fix that


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

*blackouts*

Yeah, I know they're an 80's ghetto trans-am mod, and no I don't care

Does anybody have them, or know if they cover the part of the light on the trunk of a 200sx ? I've seen some clear, altezza, and CF tail lights around, but from the pics it seams that they only cover the part outside of the trunk. What's the use in having them if they don't change the look of the whole light assy?? I'd go for a set of blackouts if they cover the whole thing, but I don't want to have two-tone tail lights
thanks


----------

